# About the cocktail tubes,you can learn easily~



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

The cocktail tubes what combined by two different tension tubes,are popular in China.According to the different combination ways of tubes,there are two main cocktails,one is through the internal（内穿），the other is connecting external(外接).I personally prefer the external method which could be easily made of one same tube.I invented two external ways called YY-cocktail and QQ-cocktail，just like their shapes. If you are interested,click here to watch how to make a QQ-cocktail http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNzA1MjYyNDM2.html]http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNzA1MjYyNDM2.html

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:57694]


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

It's good to have a new perspective on our methods thanks GZK


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

hi GZK thanks for the informative videos

What is this cool ping pong ball throwing machine you got in your garden,at the end of the video that looks interesting.

cheers from Hamburg


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

leon13 said:


> hi GZK thanks for the informative videos
> 
> What is this cool ping pong ball throwing machine you got in your garden,at the end of the video that looks interesting.
> 
> cheers from Hamburg


Thanks for your attention,I like shlingshot and l'd love to share my experience to guys who like slingshot too.Unfortunately, my English is poor,I'm trying to learn,maybe I could make a video in English some day~


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

GZK-CHINA said:


> leon13 said:
> 
> 
> > hi GZK thanks for the informative videos
> ...


Hi GZK thanks for your response your english is better than my Chines ;-)

it would be nice to see your Table tennis ball machine in a video in the future

以后再见

( hope my translation works ok ;-)


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Share my cocktail tube set up-- tube in tube and external connection


----------



## Dead Bunny (Nov 14, 2013)

interesting


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

AWESOME videos!!!!

Always very good to know and share new band/tube sets!!

Thanks for sharing!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I watched this and several of the others after it. I learned quite a lot. Thank you.


----------

